# A. Hongsloi spawn



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My Hongsloi pair have spawned for me already. The wigglers are in a shallow pit in the gravel. I was surprised to see they have a red yolk sac. I wish I could have seen the colour of the eggs.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats, looks like Apisto breeding is alive and well in the GTA. Gotta post some pics if you get a chance.


----------

